# mv directory recursively



## hirohitosan (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there.
I'm sorry for this basic question.
How can I move directory recursively to the destination?

I tried 
	
	



```
mv -R source_dir destination_directory
mv: illegal option -- R
usage: mv [-f | -i | -n] [-v] source target
       mv [-f | -i | -n] [-v] source ... directory
```
this command usually works on all other Linux systems ...


----------



## BrainDamage (Feb 14, 2010)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> How can I move directory recursively to the destination?



Just do 


```
mv dir1 dir2
```



> this command usually works on all other Linux systems ...



No, it works the same way.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you're confusing move with remove. rm(1) has a recursive -R option while mv(1) doesn't (and doesn't need one).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, mv is always recursive, rm and cp need a -R for that.


----------

